# ser/estar correcto



## translatorDC

¿Cómo se cambiaría el sentido de una frase decir ¨estar correcto¨ en vez de ¨ser correcto¨?

Estoy trabajando en una traducción en la cual puse la siguiente traducción:

If the assigned geocodes are incorrect...the geocodes are correct
Si los códigos geográficos son incorrectos...los códigos geográficos son correctos

¿En este caso, debo utilizar¨estar¨ o ¨ser¨?

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡GRACIAS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cow-boy

Ser en español es una propiedad estable. No muta ni cambia
Estar es una propiedad variable. Cambia de acuerdo a distintos parámetros

Tu puedes ser rubio. Dificilmente puedas estar rubio. (aunque te tiñas) Ser rubio es una condición intrínseca a tu naturaleza

Creo que debes analizar tu ejemplo en ese contecto

Los códigos pueden ser o estar incorrectos, de acuerdo a lo que quieras decir


----------



## xOoeL

Los códigos asignados pueden ser correctos o no, pero no estar.
Cada configuración de códigos es correcta o no, algo que no varía.


----------



## cow-boy

xOoeL said:


> Los códigos asignados pueden ser correctos o no, pero no estar.
> Cada configuración de códigos es correcta o no, algo que no varía.


No adhiero a ese postulado.

Podría darse el caso, que ciertos códigos debieran ser cambiados diariamente. Por algún motivo un código resulta equivocado. El supervisor viene y dice: ¿Qué han hecho hoy? El código está totalmente equivocado.
Yo creo que en ese contexto el uso de estar es correcto, ya que la condición de ese código no sería permanente.

Saludos


----------



## Sylphadora

Yo diría que con "ser" está bien!! =D


----------



## xOoeL

1.- Los códigos no pueden estar equivocados (no son personas).
2.- Puede que tengas razón, pero prefiero "es correcto" a "está correcto", ¿tú no?


----------



## Sylphadora

Si yo también he dicho el verbo "ser"... XD O estás dirigiéndote a otra persona?? :?


----------



## cow-boy

xOoeL said:


> 1.- Los códigos no pueden estar equivocados (no son personas).
> 2.- Puede que tengas razón, pero prefiero "es correcto" a "está correcto", ¿tú no?


 
Hay una diferencia entre lo que tu prefieras y lo que está bien o mal.
En mi opinión, en el contexto explicado en mi posteo anterior, el uso de estar es correcto.


----------



## translatorDC

Gracias a todos.  Mis dudas siempre se aclaran tan rápido en los foros...


----------



## xOoeL

No te enfades.
Lo que pasa es que tu frase de ejemplo era errónea.
"¿Qué han hecho hoy? El código está totalmente equivocado."
*equivocar**.*
 (De _equívoco_).
* 1.* tr. Tener o tomar algo por otra cosa, juzgando u obrando desacertadamente. U. m. c. prnl.
Las personas de equivocan, los códigos no.

Si intentas decir "el código estaba erróneo" o "el código estaba incorrecto" ya verás que no suena muy bien, aunque no puedo afirmar que no sea correcto.  Tal vez me pasé al afirmar que era con "ser", pero ya dije "Puede que tengas razón"


----------



## cow-boy

xOoeL said:


> No te enfades.
> Lo que pasa es que tu frase de ejemplo era errónea.
> "¿Qué han hecho hoy? El código está totalmente equivocado."
> *equivocar**.*
> (De _equívoco_).
> *1.* tr. Tener o tomar algo por otra cosa, juzgando u obrando desacertadamente. U. m. c. prnl.
> Las personas de equivocan, los códigos no.
> 
> Si intentas decir "el código estaba erróneo" o "el código estaba incorrecto" ya verás que no suena muy bien, aunque no puedo afirmar que no sea correcto. Tal vez me pasé al afirmar que era con "ser", pero ya dije "Puede que tengas razón"


 
No me enfado. Menos contigo que no deseas que mueran los gatitos.

Sin embargo, considero que sigues afirmando *cosas equivocadas.*

Primeramente, es necesario aclarar que este hilo no se refiere a la palabra *'equivocado'*. No estábamos debatiendo su uso. Si te interesara, deberías abrir un hilo al respecto.
No obstante, en mi opinión la palabra 'equivocados' está perfectamente usada en el ejemplo de marras. Y la definición que me alcanzas, no me contradice. Equivocar es (según el diccionario) tener o tomar algo por otra cosa. En el caso de mi ejemplo, *estuvo equivocado* el uso de los códigos.
Los códigos en sí mismos no son ni dejan de ser correctos o incorrectos. Los códigos no son nada más que códigos. Lo que *es* o *está *incorrectamente o equivocadamente ejecutado es su uso. Y eso es lo que estamos debatiendo.

A mí no me suenan para nada mal las expresiones 'el código estaba erróneo' o el 'código estaba incorrecto', pues entiendo que ambas se refieren al correcto o incorrecto uso de una cosa (el código). Y una cosa puede *estar *bien o mal usada.
Repito, el código no es en sí mismo bueno ni malo, lindo ni feo, correcto o ni incorrecto. 

Los hispano parlantes, tanto quizás como los nativos de otras lenguas, y de acuerdo al lugar donde vivimos, tenemos distintas maneras de expresar lo mismo. Algunas de esas maneras están dentro de lo correcto y otras no lo están. Eso no quiere decir que si estamos acostumbrados a escuchar alguna de ellas, debamos desechar las otras por incorrectas. Y este ha sido el punto que he tratado de trasmitirte a lo largo de todos mis posteos.
Quizás no haya llegado a convencerte. Pero he hecho todos los intentos.

Un abrazo


----------



## xOoeL

cow-boy said:


> Sin embargo, considero que sigues afirmando *cosas equivocadas.*
> [...]
> No obstante, en mi opinión la palabra 'equivocados' está perfectamente usada en el ejemplo de marras. Y la definición que me alcanzas, no me contradice. Equivocar es (según el diccionario) tener o tomar algo por otra cosa. En el caso de mi ejemplo, *estuvo equivocado* el uso de los códigos.


Sigue estando mal.  Equivocado es un participio.  Equivocar = tomar por otra cosa.  Los códigos o los usos no pueden tomar cosas de ninguna manera, sólo las personas pueden cometer errores.  Aceptaría "estuvo equivocado *[él] en* el uso de los códigos"


cow-boy said:


> Los códigos en sí mismos no son ni dejan de ser correctos o incorrectos. Los códigos no son nada más que códigos. Lo que *es* o *está *incorrectamente o equivocadamente ejecutado es su uso. Y eso es lo que estamos debatiendo.


Aquí te doy la razón, pero sólo en la segunda parte (con equivocado).  Un código sí puede ser válido (Capaz o digno de ser aceptado) o correcto (Dicho del lenguaje, del estilo, del dibujo, etc.: Libres de errores o defectos, conformes a las reglas.), pero no puede tomar nada por lo que no es.


cow-boy said:


> Los hispano parlantes, tanto quizás como los nativos de otras lenguas, y de acuerdo al lugar donde vivimos, tenemos distintas maneras de expresar lo mismo. Algunas de esas maneras están dentro de lo correcto y otras no lo están. Eso no quiere decir que si estamos acostumbrados a escuchar alguna de ellas, debamos desechar las otras por incorrectas.


Ya, si ya te di la razón

PD:  Va a parecer que me gusta discutir.


----------



## Qñerty

xOoeL said:


> 2.- Puede que tengas razón, pero prefiero "es correcto" a "está correcto", ¿tú no?



El código FF0000 es correcto para designar el color rojo (también "está correcto"

El código que me diste ayer para el verde, FF0055, está incorrecto (o es incorrecto)

Esa pantalla se ve fucsia en vez de rosada porque su código está incorrecto.

En el último caso no se puede decir "es incorrecto".


----------



## xOoeL

Qñerty said:


> El código FF0000 es correcto para designar el color rojo (también "está correcto"
> 
> El código que me diste ayer para el verde, FF0055, está incorrecto (o es incorrecto)
> 
> Esa pantalla se ve fucsia en vez de rosada porque su código está incorrecto.
> 
> En el último caso no se puede decir "es incorrecto".



Ya os dí la razón hace tiempo en que se pueden usar los dos, pero me sigo quedando en todos los casos con "ser", menos el último, que no entiendo exactamente (de verdad) lo que significa.  ¿quiere decir que la pantalla está estropeada?


----------



## Qñerty

xOoeL said:


> Sigue estando mal.  Equivocado es un participio.  Equivocar = tomar por otra cosa.  Los códigos o los usos no pueden tomar cosas de ninguna manera, sólo las personas pueden cometer errores.  Aceptaría "estuvo equivocado *[él] en* el uso de los códigos"


Eso dice la Real Academia. Pero el diccionario Simon and Schuster, más afín a Latinoamérica, dice que "equivocado" también puede ser un adjetivo que significa no solo _mistaken_ sino también _wrong._


----------



## Qñerty

xOoeL said:


> menos el último [Esa pantalla se ve fucsia en vez de rosada porque su código está incorrecto], que no entiendo exactamente (de verdad) lo que significa.  ¿quiere decir que la pantalla está estropeada?



No, que el código ingresado está equivocado _(wrong)._ En vez de (por ejemplo) 20050E alguien puso FF2020.


----------



## xOoeL

Ah, vale.  No sé qué diccionario es ése, pero no le voy a quitar credibilidad.  Yo es que sólo puedo hablar por España y, aunque puede que haya personas aquí que lo dicen (no puedo hablar por todos), lo consideraba incorrecto por aquello de que no aparece en el DRAE.  Entonces ya habéis terminado de rebatirme en todo.  ¡Felicidades! 

En España:
Wrong = equivocado (para personas, con "estar")
Wrong = erróneo (para el resto, con "ser")
Wrong = mal (como adverbio)


----------



## cow-boy

xOoeL said:


> Sigue estando mal. Equivocado es un participio. Equivocar = tomar por otra cosa. Los códigos o los usos no pueden tomar cosas de ninguna manera, sólo las personas pueden cometer errores. Aceptaría "estuvo equivocado *[él] en* el uso de los códigos"
> 
> Aquí te doy la razón, pero sólo en la segunda parte (con equivocado). Un código sí puede ser válido (Capaz o digno de ser aceptado) o correcto (Dicho del lenguaje, del estilo, del dibujo, etc.: Libres de errores o defectos, conformes a las reglas.), pero no puede tomar nada por lo que no es.
> 
> Ya, si ya te di la razón
> 
> PD: Va a parecer que me gusta discutir.


 
Equivocar es un verbo transitivo; éste es el que se construye con complemento directo. Su uso más frecuente es como verbo pronominal, aunque no necesariamente deba serlo.

Ejemplos de verbos transitivos

Amar a Dios. Podemos decir entonces, Dios amado
Decir la verdad. Podemos decir entonces, Verdad dicha
Equivocar códigos. Podemos decir entonces códigos equivocados.

No hay absolutamente nada de incorrecto en el uso del término *códigos equivocados. *
*La expresión no quiere decir que los códigos mismos se equivocaron, sino que alguien equivocó su uso. DE la misma manera que alguien amó a Dios y alguien dijo la verdad*

Con respecto al uso de ser y estar ya hemos debatido ampliamente.

Quizás esto sirva para aclarar tu confusión con respecto al uso de la palabra equivocado.

Un abrazo


----------



## xOoeL

Ya acepté barco (como animal acuático) cuando Qñerty dijo que "equivocado" aparecía como adjetivo en un diccionario.
Dicho es un adjetivo también.  
Amado se acepta porque es CD (Dios que es amado)
Respecto a "equivocar", el uso actual del verbo (en España) no es transitivo (supongo que viene del uso como pronominal).
Nadie dice en Espña "equivoqué los códigos", sino "me equivoqué en los códigos", donde "en los códigos" es un suplemento, no un CD (*as far as I know*).
Pero ya dije, si equivocado es un adjetivo sinónimo de wrong en todas sus acepciones como adjetivo, entonces es correcto usarlo (en los países donde se entienda así).
Además, seguro que ya he olvidado mucho del análisis sintáctico.

PD:  "Alguien equivocó su uso" suena aún más raro que lo otro en España


----------



## xOoeL

Que conste que no estoy rebatiendo nada, sino explicando el motivo de mi confusión.  Ya he dicho varias veces que os doy la razón.


----------



## cow-boy

xOoeL said:


> Ya acepté barco (como animal acuático) cuando Qñerty dijo que "equivocado" aparecía como adjetivo en un diccionario.
> Dicho es un adjetivo también.
> Amado se acepta porque es CD (Dios que es amado)
> Respecto a "equivocar", el uso actual del verbo (en España) no es transitivo (supongo que viene del uso como pronominal).
> Nadie dice en Espña "equivoqué los códigos", sino "me equivoqué en los códigos", donde "en los códigos" es un suplemento, no un CD (*as far as I know*).
> Pero ya dije, si equivocado es un adjetivo sinónimo de wrong en todas sus acepciones como adjetivo, entonces es correcto usarlo (en los países donde se entienda así).
> Además, seguro que ya he olvidado mucho del análisis sintáctico.
> 
> PD: "Alguien equivocó su uso" suena aún más raro que lo otro en España


 
Me resultas simpático porque eres peleador. Aunque te equivocas (uso reflexivo del verbo) no te das por vencido.

Primeramente quiero aclarar que en los ejemplos que te he dado en mi post anterior, los tres verbos están usados en su participio. Esto es independiente si todos o alguno de ellos son aceptados al mismo tiempo como adjetivos. En mis ejemplos, los tres son participios.

Con respecto al verbo equivocar, creo que estás confundiendo lo que es un verbo transitivo con lo que es un verbo pronominal. Y necesito aclararte que la Real Academia Española lo define como un verbo transitivo (sobre todo en España es un verbo transitivo)

todas las definiciones que te copio, están tomadas del diccionario de la Real Academia Española
*equivocar**.*(De _equívoco_).*1.* *tr.* (transitivo)Tener o tomar algo por otra cosa, juzgando u obrando desacertadamente. U. m. c. prnl. (usado mas como pronominal) Esto quiere decir que no siempre el verbo es pronominal, como te dije antes.
* transitivo.**1.* m._ Gram._ El que se construye con complemento directo; p. ej., _amar a Dios, decir la verdad._
*pronominal.**1.* m._ Gram._ El que se construye en todas sus formas con un pronombre átono que concuerda con el sujeto y que no desempeña ninguna función sintáctica oracional. Algunos *verbos* son exclusivamente pronominales, como _arrepentirse,_ y otros adoptan determinados matices significativos o expresivos en las formas reflexivas; p. ej., _caer_ o _morir._

Si, evidentemente has olvidado bastante del análisis sintático.

Pero de cualquier manera, quiero agradecer que hayas debatido nuestros puntos de vista. Con tus errores, el debate se ha enriquecido muchísimo.

Un abrazo


----------



## xOoeL

cow-boy said:


> Me resultas simpático porque eres peleador. Aunque te equivocas (uso reflexivo del verbo) no te das por vencido.


Lo mismo digo.
Aunque insistas, dado que no están en una frase completa, "verdad dicha" y el resto tienen un adjetivo (o un participio actuando de adjetivo, puesto que no forma parte de ningún verbo compuesto).



cow-boy said:


> Con respecto al verbo equivocar, creo que estás confundiendo lo que es un verbo transitivo con lo que es un verbo pronominal. Y necesito aclararte que la Real Academia Española lo define como un verbo transitivo (sobre todo en España es un verbo transitivo)


¿Qué significa lo último? (Lo de "sobre todo en España").  Lo que yo he dicho es que cuando el verbo se usa como pronominal, lo que antes era CD pasa a ser suplemento (construcción regida por el verbo que comienza por preposición). Al estilo de "hablar de fútbol" o "pensar en alguien", pienso que en "equivocarse en los códigos", "en los códigos" es suplemento, pero no aseguro nada.  Lo que sí sé es que nunca ví un CD que empezara por proposición (excepto la "a" personal).



cow-boy said:


> Si, evidentemente has olvidado bastante del análisis sintático.
> 
> Pero de cualquier manera, quiero agradecer que hayas debatido nuestros puntos de vista. Con tus errores, el debate se ha enriquecido muchísimo.
> 
> Un abrazo


Te ha quedado esto un poco "áspero", ¿no?


----------



## Qñerty

xOoeL said:


> No sé qué diccionario es ése, pero no le voy a quitar credibilidad.  Yo es que sólo puedo hablar por España y, aunque puede que haya personas aquí que lo dicen (no puedo hablar por todos), lo consideraba incorrecto por aquello de que no aparece en el DRAE.
> 
> En España:
> Wrong = equivocado (para personas, con "estar")
> Wrong = erróneo (para el resto, con "ser")



Pero igual se dice número equivocado (o eso entendí de este tema: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=19238)

El diccionario es uno muy bueno, lo mejor que hay a mi entender.

Simon and Schuster's International Dictionary English/Spanish Spanish/English. http://www.amazon.com/Simon-Schusters-International-Spanish-Dictionary/dp/0028620135
(esto no es spam; Ni Amazon ni Simon and Schuster saben que yo soy fanático de este diccionario).

Otro diccionario bueno es el Clave, esta vez español-español.

adj. Erróneo o poco adecuado: Te he marcado las respuestas _equivocadas_. Has elegido un camino _equivocado_.


----------



## xOoeL

¡*Muchas* gracias por las referencias!
(Sin embargo me he llevado un chasco al ver que la página del diccionario de SM no se visualiza bien en Firefox.  ¡Yo que soy tan fan! (suspiro))


----------



## cow-boy

xOoeL said:


> Te ha quedado esto un poco "áspero", ¿no?


 
La verdad es que más que áspero, me ha quedado poco amable. Y lo he hecho sólo con la intención de torearte.....(sin mala intención)
Y ya basta con los toreos, que estamos aburriendo a todos.

Un gran abrazo desde allende los océanos....

Cow-boy


----------



## xOoeL

Sí, mejor.
Otro abrazo para ti y Qñerty.


----------

